# Sunny Poipu



## Kauai Kid (Dec 12, 2011)

Arrived Friday.  Downpour on the way to the Point at Poipu.

Saturday:  Four downpours

Saturday nite:  Flash flood warning all the Islands

Sunday:  Morning and evening downpours

Monday morning early--wet grounds but no idea if we had a downpour last night.

Sunny Poipu--Bah Humbug


Sterling


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 12, 2011)

Bummer.  We were there the last week of November and only got rain once.


----------



## BevL (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll be landing there in a month - EXACTLY!!  

Rain isn't good but at least it's warm rain.  I hope it smartens up for you.

Bev


----------



## cindi (Dec 12, 2011)

Wow.  Sorry to hear that.

We were there a week ago and were blessed with beautiful weather.  Only one day that I would call rainy.  And only for a couple of hours. 

Since it was our first trip to Kauai, I am afraid it would have ruined our trip to have weather like you are getting.   

Now I just want to go back! 

Hope it clears up for you.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 12, 2011)

A coworker went to Hawaii for the first time a couple of years ago and spent a week in Kauai. It rained the whole time, except on the way to the airport to come home. He had a convertible and got sun burnt. There was so much rain in Poipu, the parking lot for the Poipu Beach Park was completely under water. If it stops raining, at least there will be plenty of waterfalls.


----------



## Calyn79 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have to add my 2 cents worth. Yes...there has been rain, but except for certain parts of the day on Saturday where I admit it did pour, all the days have been very usable. Today, Monday after the early a.m. clouds got over themselves, the day was gloreous, sunny and hot. I was at the Sheraton Beach and Lawai all day...not a rain drop.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 13, 2011)

*Scrooge in Poipu*

Today, 12/12,  Monday has been delightful.  Sunny with occasional rainbows.   

Rediscovered a shortcut via Menehune Fish Pond that avoids all the construction problems.

Whales are back in big numbers.  Planning on two trips with Captain Andy's--one this week and another next.

Attended the musical Scrooge at Koloa Union Church on Saturday.  Was so good we went back for a second helping on Sunday evening.  Kahu Rene directed the show and at one time had worked in LA as a film director.

Audience was to boo and hiss Scrooge and everyone worked out their aggressions.

Delicious Po Pos afterward and a chance to greet the cast.  Father Christmas was perfectly played by a big, big, big man at least 7 feet tall and about 300#.  Scrooge was excellently played.  

Hope some tuggers beside us got to see it.

We got the blue ribbon for the best booers and hissers in the audience.

Sterling


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 13, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Whales are back in big numbers. Planning on two trips with Captain Andy's--one this week and another next.


Good to hear!  We're going on a whale watching cruise here on the Big Island tomorrow.  I was hoping we weren't too early in the season.


----------



## kwilson (Dec 13, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Good to hear!  We're going on a whale watching cruise here on the Big Island tomorrow.  I was hoping we weren't too early in the season.



Let us know which cruise you take and how you like it. We'll be there in a couple months and plan to whale watch. Have fun!

BTW, Sterling, we're in sunny Southern California and it's raining here too. But, it was 21 degrees back home in Oregon this morning so we're not complaining.


----------



## scrapngen (Dec 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about all the rain, but glad it's clearing up for you. (as I'm sitting here in WA with freezing temps) We'll be there in a little more than a week, though   

Hopefully, the rest of your time there will be sunny. Regardless, just remember you're in Paradise....

Thanks for sharing about the whales. Sounds wonderful!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 13, 2011)

During our trip last year in February, it was rainer in Poipu than Princeville the week before.  You never know.

I think Christmas would be a nice time to be on Kauai.  I would just want to be home by Christmas Eve to see the grandkids.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 14, 2011)

kwilson said:


> Let us know which cruise you take and how you like it. We'll be there in a couple months and plan to whale watch. Have fun!


We went on the Body Glove Whale Watching cruise this afternoon.  We saved 30% with an Aloha Privileges card (which we got by doing a Wyndham presentation early in our trip).  The cruise was a full 2.5 hours and light snacks (pub mix, crackers, sodas and juice) were included.  We were able to bring our stroller on board, which made things a little easier with our 1 year old.

It was their first Whale Watching cruise of the season, and it was a pretty light crowd.  We got a lot of one on one attention from the crew.  The waters were a little rough heading out, but our kids are thrill junkies so we loved it.  We didn't see any whales.  In fact, we thought it was going to be a complete bust, but we saw some spinner dolphins about 10 minutes before we got back to the pier.  They have a whale sighting guarantee, so they gave us a voucher to take a free cruise.  The next whale watching cruise isn't until the day we leave (too late in the day to make our flight), so they let us book a historical dinner cruise instead.

We would definitely recommend it.  I've heard great things about the historical dinner cruise as well.


----------



## kwilson (Feb 29, 2012)

*@ MichaelColey*

Michael, I was just going through some old posts and realized I hadn't thanked you for answering my request for a report on your cruise. I am really sorry. Anyway, thank you very much. We are still looking forward to our trip and will certainly check out Body Glove.

Kenny



MichaelColey said:


> We went on the Body Glove Whale Watching cruise this afternoon.  We saved 30% with an Aloha Privileges card (which we got by doing a Wyndham presentation early in our trip).  The cruise was a full 2.5 hours and light snacks (pub mix, crackers, sodas and juice) were included.  We were able to bring our stroller on board, which made things a little easier with our 1 year old.
> 
> It was their first Whale Watching cruise of the season, and it was a pretty light crowd.  We got a lot of one on one attention from the crew.  The waters were a little rough heading out, but our kids are thrill junkies so we loved it.  We didn't see any whales.  In fact, we thought it was going to be a complete bust, but we saw some spinner dolphins about 10 minutes before we got back to the pier.  They have a whale sighting guarantee, so they gave us a voucher to take a free cruise.  The next whale watching cruise isn't until the day we leave (too late in the day to make our flight), so they let us book a historical dinner cruise instead.
> 
> We would definitely recommend it.  I've heard great things about the historical dinner cruise as well.


----------

